# Форум на русском языке  > Угрозы информационной безопасности  > Спам и мошенничество в сети  >  [email protected] Нужен дешифратор

## Rogone

Доброго утра! 
Нас взломали и зашифровали файлы. Требуется дешифратор. Злоумышленникам не целесообразно платить. Гарантий никаких нет. 
Благодарю за любую помощь.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## mike 1

Вот, но я не уверен, что получится все расшифровать.

----------


## lionet2000

> Вот, но я не уверен, что получится все расшифровать.


Добрый день

А мне можете помочь с расшифровкой. Шифровальщик тот же. Файлы mdb
Заранее спасибо за помощь

С уважением Александр

----------


## mike 1

Несколько небольших файлов загрузите на какой нибудь файлообменник, например rghost.

----------


## lionet2000

> Несколько небольших файлов загрузите на какой нибудь файлообменник, например rghost.


http://rghost.ru/users/Aleksandr5994...ilcom-ver-4000

----------


## mike 1

> http://rghost.ru/users/Aleksandr5994...ilcom-ver-4000


У меня не получилось его расшифровать. Возможно смогут в техподдержке DrWeb при наличии действующей коммерческой лицензии на их антивирус.

----------


## YLLIastbIi

У меня случилась та же беда.. Файлы с названием: id-{MSXCJOUYEKPUAFLQVAGLRVBGMRWBHMSWCHNS-14.10.2015 [email protected]@353442441}[email protected]

 Уничтожил все данные за 20 лет компании, причем бекап тоже заразился, а отдельный носитель как назло сдох... Мне пришлось заплатить злоумышленнику денег и он мне выслал дешифратор, он немного подвисает, но дешифрует.

Не дай бог кому с этим столкнуться, по этому могу поделиться. Только на свой страх и риск ! черт его знает, что за дешифратор он мне прислал... 

Пишите на: [email protected]   (почта для спама, читаю редко, тему большими буквами называйте "ДЕШИФРАТОР")

----------


## mike 1

> У меня случилась та же беда.. Файлы с названием: id-{MSXCJOUYEKPUAFLQVAGLRVBGMRWBHMSWCHNS-14.10.2015 [email protected]@353442441}[email protected]
> 
>  Уничтожил все данные за 20 лет компании, причем бекап тоже заразился, а отдельный носитель как назло сдох... Мне пришлось заплатить злоумышленнику денег и он мне выслал дешифратор, он немного подвисает, но дешифрует.
> 
> Не дай бог кому с этим столкнуться, по этому могу поделиться. Только на свой страх и риск ! черт его знает, что за дешифратор он мне прислал... 
> 
> Пишите на: [email protected]   (почта для спама, читаю редко, тему большими буквами называйте "ДЕШИФРАТОР")


Другим он не поможет. Более того, мне встречались случаи, когда эти или другие (точно уже не помню) ребята высылали дешифратор, который был заражен файловым вирусом Parite.

----------


## whyg

Добрый вечер, а не могли бы Вы мне помочь с аналогичным файлом ?
Выложил вот сюда зашифрованный файл, дешифратор в сети не могу найти, nod32 и касперский пока не отвечают(
http://rghost.ru/6NZfhgKzs

----------


## mike 1

Вот

----------


## whyg

> Вот


спасибо большое, а можете в личку скинуть сам дешифратор ?

----------


## mike 1

Выложил дешифратор в паблик https://yadi.sk/d/1p_7GnZBkR639. Пароль к архиву получите только после полной проверки компьютера в разделе Помогите.

----------

*olejah*,  SerZ06,  whyg

----------


## andrey2002

беда. требуется дешифратор -{KLMTUWXXZACCDFGHIJLLMOPPRSUUVXYYABCD-20.11.2015 [email protected]@19870388}[email protected]

----------


## mike 1

> беда. требуется дешифратор -{KLMTUWXXZACCDFGHIJLLMOPPRSUUVXYYABCD-20.11.2015 [email protected]@19870388}[email protected]


Выше написано как его можно получить.

----------

*olejah*

----------


## andrey2002

помогите найти дешифратор. файл выложил сюда  http://rghost.ru/8y7bX6WH6

----------


## johndoe2k

> Выше написано как его можно получить.


Доброго дня! Словили аналогичный шифровальщик
файл имеют вид :
CCleaner.lnk.id-{PGYPGRIALCOFWHYKBMDVGXJALCTFWHYKBSEV-22.11.2015 [email protected]@541555451}[email protected]
подписку оформил, заплатил, подскажите дальнейшие дейтсвия

----------


## SerZ06

> Выложил дешифратор в паблик https://yadi.sk/d/1p_7GnZBkR639. Пароль к архиву получите только после полной проверки компьютера в разделе Помогите.


Аналогичная проблема с шифровальщиком файлов.
Архив с дешифровщиком скачал. 

*Есть возможность получить пароль к архиву без полной проверки ПК в разделе Помогите?* 

Выполнить данное условие не является возможным. так как после "работы" вируса компьютер не запускался и была переустановлена ОС. До переустановки сделан BackUP(образ) жесткого диска. теперь необходимо восстановить документы пользователей.
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## SerZ06

есть кто ???

----------


## SergDots

Доброго времени суток!!! очень нужен дешифратор на эту заразу: 
IMG_4910.JPG.id-{HJMPSVXBDGILOQTWYBEGJLPRTWZCEHKMPRUX-04.12.2015 [email protected]@341688346}[email protected]
HELP...!!! 
*
P.S. Спасателя в меру сил отблагодарю!!!*

----------


## mike 1

> Аналогичная проблема с шифровальщиком файлов.
> Архив с дешифровщиком скачал. 
> 
> *Есть возможность получить пароль к архиву без полной проверки ПК в разделе Помогите?* 
> 
> Выполнить данное условие не является возможным. так как после "работы" вируса компьютер не запускался и была переустановлена ОС. До переустановки сделан BackUP(образ) жесткого диска. теперь необходимо восстановить документы пользователей.
> Заранее спасибо!


Ответил в ЛС.

- - - - -Добавлено - - - - -




> Доброго времени суток!!! очень нужен дешифратор на эту заразу: 
> IMG_4910.JPG.id-{HJMPSVXBDGILOQTWYBEGJLPRTWZCEHKMPRUX-04.12.2015 [email protected]@341688346}[email protected]
> HELP...!!! 
> *
> P.S. Спасателя в меру сил отблагодарю!!!*


Выше написано что делать.

----------


## andrey2002

доброе время суток. Проблему все же удалось решить, путем переговоров с вымогателем. С 20000 опустились до 5000 руб, заплатили и тут же получили дешифратор. Теперь все это осталось забыть как страшный сон.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## SergDots

Оплатил подписку на расшифровку файлов 499 на [email protected]. Не могу выполнить следующий шаг: зарегистрировать обращение на Помогите+
выходит: SergDots, вы не имеете прав для доступа к этой странице. Это может быть вызвано несколькими причинами:

Ваш аккаунт имеет недостаточно прав для доступа к этой странице. Вы пытаетесь редактировать чьё-то сообщение, использовать административные полномочия или прочие опции ограниченного доступа?
Вы пытаетесь написать сообщение, но ваш аккаунт отключён администрацией или ожидает активации.

Как быть?

----------


## olejah

*SergDots*, исправил. Сейчас все должно быть нормально.

----------

*thyrex*

----------


## SergDots

Доброе время суток! 
С помощью сервиса Помогите+ часть зашифрованных файлов  с именами типа "СтароеИмя.xls.id-{HJMPSVXBDGILOQTWYBEGJLPRTWZCEHKMPRUX-04.12.2015 [email protected]@341688346}[email protected]" удалось расшифровать утилитой ESETFilecoderCqCleaner.exe.


Есть возможность расшифровать файлы *.ert (Внешний отчет 1С 7.7) ?
Образец прилагаю. https://yadi.sk/d/4S4Mtr5-mHPbm

----------


## mdenis333

Доброго времени суток. Поработал шифровщик на сервере. Все файлы вида:  
1C Предприятие.lnk.id-{HVHTIUFSEQBOALYJVHTFRDPANYKWIUGSDQCN-23.01.2016 [email protected]@459636199}[email protected]
Как сделать полную проверку и получить пароль к дешифровщику?

----------


## severek20

Доброго времени суток. Можно попросить пароль для дешифратора?
У меня имеются только зашифрованные файлы. Т.е. проверять ПК на наличие заражения смысла нет, т.к. сохранены только зашифрованные файлы.
заранее благодарен.

----------


## jimiji

Здравствуйте. Помогите дешифровать [email protected]-ver-4.0.0.0.
Сканирование произвёл касперским и вебом. Логи и образцы зашифрованных файлов прилагаю.
Дешифратор скачал, буду признателен за пароль.

----------


## mdenis333

> Здравствуйте. Помогите дешифровать [email protected]-ver-4.0.0.0.
> Сканирование произвёл касперским и вебом. Логи и образцы зашифрованных файлов прилагаю.
> Дешифратор скачал, буду признателен за пароль.


Ситуация выглядит следующим образом: Дешифровщик от E-SET (который в запароленном архиве) выцарапает из лап этих негодяев только doc, excel и картинки (но не факт), поменяв кириллические название файлов на кракозюбру. Поскольку на сервере лежали базы конторы - пришлось договариваться с горе-хакерами и платить. Начали с 20 тыс росс.руб., закончили на 5 тысячах, платили через бикоин. В итоге прислали по почте дешифровщик, который все вернул в исходное положение. 

Вывод на будущее: ставьте сложные пароли на RPD, отключайте возможность подключения админа сервера из вне, меняйте порт подключения с 3389 и не открывайте подозрительные письма.

P.S. Люди делятся на тех, кто делает бэкапы и тех, кто будет делать.

----------

